

Hilarous talk by Panic's founder on creating the company... - bprater
http://www.hicksdesign.co.uk/journal/cabel-sasser-coda-confidential

======
Hates_
This is a great example of how to give a talk.

------
bprater
You've been warned, you will laugh...

------
stillmotion
This was on HN about a week ago.

